# Grab your Capes and Spandex... Savage Worlds Deluxe has a new Super Powers Companion!



## pickin_grinnin (Apr 22, 2014)

I would buy it if they offered the option to get a print copy of some kind.  For me, print copies are easier to use, and have future resale value (if I ever get tired of the game).  I don't like using iPads and laptops at the gaming table, or using up tons of printer ink to print it out myself.


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Apr 22, 2014)

The print edition should be out soon-ish. Pinnacle generally releases the .pdf a few months before the print books.


----------

